# Need help regarding xp installtion



## silicon_fusion (Jul 12, 2009)

I want to know is it possible to install win xp through pendrive..Is there any way to install win xp through pen drive..?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 12, 2009)

Y nt........copy the contents of WIN XP CD to pendrv....

Go to BIOS and set boot from USB = true

and go ahed.


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 13, 2009)

^I think it is not easy as you say.
Just Copy pasting will not make USB bootable.
Can you tell me just copying and burning all xp cd file make it bootable?....No.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Jul 13, 2009)

@Amir.php
yes ur rite amir..krishnandu.sarkar is wrong..it is not possible to make a pen drive bootable  by just copying xp files into pendrive..It is more complex method..I find some on internet..But it is not working 4 me..
Can anyone in this forum do this...


----------



## Amir.php (Jul 14, 2009)

A best site where you can find this method and more tips.
*www.askvg.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jul 14, 2009)

hmmm i think there is a tutorial about this topic "How to install Windows XP through Pen Drive"...just search in tutorial section of this forum!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 14, 2009)

I think* dd* command (in *nix) would probably do the trick.


----------



## pagol123 (Oct 16, 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]Installing Windows XP from a USB pen[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]This tutorial is designed to help those in need of installing Microsoft Windows XP on any PC that is capable[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]of booting from a UFD (USB Flash Device)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Before you start you will need at your disposal:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A properly functioning windows PC[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]a UFD (USB Flash Device) with a minimum size of 1GB[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A Windows XP CD or image[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]A copy of WinSetupFromUSB-0.1.1[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1.Download & Run [/FONT][FONT=&quot]WinSetupFrom USB-0.1.1.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2. Complete the setup. The program will start automatically once you have finished[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3. Plug your pen drive into the computer and backup anything important from it as we are going to format it.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]4. In the WinSetupFromUSB-0.1.1 window: click Refresh next the USB selection box. The USB pen you have[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]just plugged in should now be visible in the drop down menu. Select it.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Installing Windows XP from a USB pen : Sentire.co.uk *www.sentire.co.uk/software/software-tutorials/microsoft/windows-...[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]5. Insert your XP CD or mount an XP CD Image.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]6. In the WinSetupFromUSB-0.1.1 window: click Browse, next to the Windows 2000/XP/2003 Source box,[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]and navigate to the location of the XP Install CD.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]7. Now click the PE2USB button.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]8. Now Tick the Enable Disk Format box under Format Options and Tick Quick Format and Enable LBA[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot](FAT16X). Also make sure that Enable File Copy is not ticked.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]9. Click Start. Click Yes when the pop up asks if you wish to continue. Click Yes again when the pop up asks[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]you if you are sure you wish to continue. When you get the Completed successfully message click OK and[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]close PEtoUSB.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]10. In the WinSetupFromUSB-0.1.1 window: Click GO. The Program will now create a bootable windows XP[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]install on your USB pen drive.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]11. Click agree to the “SYSINTERNALS SOFTWARE LICENSE TERMS” pop up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]12. Click OK the the “This is Important” pop up.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]13. The creation process is now complete: Take the newly formatted USB Pen and place it in the USB port of[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]the target computer and turn it on.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]NOTE: You must now read carefully what pops up on the screen as it will provide you with the hot-key[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](keyboard shortcut key) that, when pressed, triggers access to the BIOS. It is usually something like F1, F2,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Delete or Escape.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]14. Navigate the BIOS with the keyboard and find the section that contains your boot devices. With your[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]USB drive plugged in, the USB drive should be listed. If it isn’t, your system might not support booting from[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]USB.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]15. Assuming that it is supported (as is the case with virtually all modern hardware), promote your USB drive[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]to the primary boot device.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]16. Exit from the BIOS configuration, saving all changes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]17. The computer will now reboot. Assuming that you have successfully compiled the bootable USB XP[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]install and that you have successfully selected the USB device to be booted first in the bios a screen should[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]appear which reads Windows 2000/XP/2003 Setup - First and Second Parts . Press Enter. You will now be[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]presented with 2 options. Select Option 1 (first part) for the first stage of the installation process.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]18. When the first stage setup completes and system reboots select Windows 2000/XP/2003 Setup - First and[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Second Parts, then Option 2 (second part) for the second stage of the setup.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DO NOT REMOVE THE USB PEN FROM USB PORT UNTIL YOU SEE THE WINDOWS START MENU[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]References:[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]How to install from USB- WinSetupFromUSB with GUI, Lets try to make it easy for everyone…[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]*www.msfn.org/board/index.php?showtopic=120444[/FONT]


----------



## ritesh.techie (Oct 18, 2009)

*askritesh.blogspot.com/2009/10/how-to-install-windows-xp-using-pen.html


----------



## Krow (Oct 18, 2009)

Why bump a three month old thread guys?


----------

